# How do I compost goat poop and straw...



## Catahoula (May 17, 2012)

I ordered a simple 3 bin wire composter and am ready to do start composting just the my goat berries and theri straw bedding. How do I do it? Do I just dump them in the composter and add some water and let it sit? How much water?  Do I need to let the urine soaked bedding dry out first before adding it to the pile? 
Thanks!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 17, 2012)

I just put it all in the composter. Then every so often I give it a turn! That's it for me. I think water would make it stinky, but I guess you could. 
If it seems to dry you could add a little soil or water. I don't think you should let it dry. I also scrap of poo from the toys and put that in my beds! 

Hope that helps.


----------



## daisychick (May 17, 2012)

I am trying to learn how to compost in our dry Colorado climate too.   I have been doing a lot of reading and from what I can tell you just put it in the pile and keep is moist, not wet and turn it often.  I am putting chicken poo, pine shavings, goat poo and straw and a little bit of wasted hay in it.  I plan to add whatever veggie scraps the chickens don't eat in the pile too.    Go to composting101.com it has great info.   I hope I can get if figured out because I would love to have nice black compost for my garden.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 17, 2012)

We figured out that we need some green stuff in there too.  We use the straw & poop, a few green grass clippings, and we add a little dirt from the pond into it also.

DH uses his tractor with the loader bucket to scrape up some rich dirt at one end of our pond, and has a big mix pile that he turns with the loader.  When we cleaned the barn straw and poop from the winter build up early this year and also the pine shavings and chicken poop from the chicken house , he had some guys help him and he loaded it all on the trailer, took it over and shoveled on top of the dirt pile.  He then mixed it all up.  It has been sitting there since late Feb and is really looking good.

We have the large pile, and then the smaller pile he turns by hand once a week.  I also save all my egg shells, and coffee grounds and put that on the smaller pile.  We have used a little bit of it this year, but my tomatoe patch has about 12 tomato plants and is made from the pond dirt and straw and poop.  Those tomatoes are looking good.

The main thing is to not put any dog poop, human poop or fats into your pile.  But the goat poop, oh that loverly goat poop!! It's the best.  

Also, google compost pile accelerator.  It's  a recipe to use to add some fertilizer, ammonia, beer, cola, and I forget what else.  It might be the thing you folks in dryer climates need.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## Catahoula (May 17, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am trying to learn how to compost in our dry Colorado climate too.   I have been doing a lot of reading and from what I can tell you just put it in the pile and keep is moist, not wet and turn it often.  I am putting chicken poo, pine shavings, goat poo and straw and a little bit of wasted hay in it.  I plan to add whatever veggie scraps the chickens don't eat in the pile too.    Go to composting101.com it has great info.   I hope I can get if figured out because I would love to have nice black compost for my garden.


Yes, the breeder said it keep in moist but not wet or it would smell.... Wonder if the types of bins would make a difference in CO here? Mine are put together wired panels which has some really good reviews including 'attractive'...rather to a big giant black plastic bin... I will give it a try. I will just pile straw/some hay and poop...for now. If I don't see any progress, I'll add dirt...


----------



## hcppam (May 17, 2012)

You do need green wast too, weeds (that haven't gone to seed), garden scraps lawn clippings , mixed in well. There is also enzim compost additives that will help to get it hot so it breaks down quicker. New to goat poo, was told it will not burn plants if used fresh?


----------



## daisychick (May 17, 2012)

Isn't manure considered "green" stuff ??


----------



## hcppam (May 17, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the black one you are talking about, live in the same climate situation, scraped it for hardware cloth  I wired in large circles and then I plant potatoes in it and you can keep filling them at the potatoes grow. You can also lift these up so they empty mix them well and moving the contents to the next one as they progress.






not mine but same idea. I would not put pasta in it though Great potatoes!


----------



## hcppam (May 17, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Isn't manure considered "green" stuff ??


No.


----------



## Waterfall (May 17, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am trying to learn how to compost in our dry Colorado climate too.   I have been doing a lot of reading and from what I can tell you just put it in the pile and keep is moist, not wet and turn it often.  I am putting chicken poo, pine shavings, goat poo and straw and a little bit of wasted hay in it.  I plan to add whatever veggie scraps the chickens don't eat in the pile too.    Go to composting101.com it has great info.   I hope I can get if figured out because I would love to have nice black compost for my garden.


Yes, this is basically how to compost.

We put all our poo, wasted straw, hay, and urine in a large pile and turn it maybe once a week.  Keeping it somewhat moist is also good in the hot months.


----------



## Catahoula (May 18, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need to wrap it with hardware cloth? Are the holes in the wire too big?


----------



## hcppam (May 18, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just use hardware cloth, I don't wrap it around anything. The smaller holes keep what you put in it, in it and helps with air circulation. I can see in the pic I posted off the net, that they wrapped it around panels of some sort. P.S. how are your girls doing? Mine are doing great.


----------



## Catahoula (May 18, 2012)

LOL, mine are boys...mischief I may add. They are wild...shy and timid. I finally was able to pet Walter but Jac still shy away. At least they know I have food. Each night so far, we'd hand feed them some so they are not afraid to come to us. Today I thought Walter was sick because he sounded like a pig as he breathed. Each breath he took, it was noisy. The breeder thought he might have allergy or had hay dust in his nose. I noticed the snorting noise for couple days and last night was very noticeable. Today really bad. Anyway, he at least didn't have a temperature but the vet heard something in his lung. So he is on antibiotic. He never lost energy...ate well and played rough. So I hope that's all. 
Thanks for asking! I love the playground you have set up for your girls.


----------



## hcppam (May 19, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> LOL, mine are boys...mischief I may add. They are wild...shy and timid. I finally was able to pet Walter but Jac still shy away. At least they know I have food. Each night so far, we'd hand feed them some so they are not afraid to come to us. Today I thought Walter was sick because he sounded like a pig as he breathed. Each breath he took, it was noisy. The breeder thought he might have allergy or had hay dust in his nose. I noticed the snorting noise for couple days and last night was very noticeable. Today really bad. Anyway, he at least didn't have a temperature but the vet heard something in his lung. So he is on antibiotic. He never lost energy...ate well and played rough. So I hope that's all.
> Thanks for asking! I love the playground you have set up for your girls.


Oh gee, sorry to hear Walter may be sick, hope he gets well soon! My girls were handled from birth, the baby is on my lap off and on fallowing me everywhere, the yearling loves for me to pet her, I think your boys will come around pretty quickly with the attention your giving them. Keep me informed, I feel we have a bit of a bond since we got our kids at the same time and the gardening thing in semi arid areas.


----------

